# Help Me with My HR10-250 Before My Wife Kills Me!!!



## jlobster (May 19, 2006)

My HR10-250 has been randomly rebooting for a while, usually in the middle of recording or replaying. I have since replaced the hard drive with one of the fancy-schmancy ones from WeaKnees and Zippered it too. To no avail.

Since the upgrade, it has been getting worse, probably because we are recording more HD content (Maybe? That's when it seems to reboot).

I have tried to address the FsRegion fragmentation issue with command-line utilities recommended here and other places I Googled. The "Hit 38 and a bunch of other buttons on the remote" option never worked for me. It did not help, either the rebooting or the frag messages.

There does not seem to be any DMA messages, so that and the fact that the HD is a few months old indicate it is not a hardware issue (for the HD at least).

The one thing I haven't tried is a new PSU. Do you think that is worth it? Since the frag messages never go away, I would like to resolve that, Especially since I never go above 35-40% full anyways.

Any command-line and hardware recommendations.

I have included a few days' worth of errlog (below) to see if anything throws up a red flag. Sorry if it is overkill, I just did not know what was relevant at this point since the FsRegion seems to be a red herring.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

errlog messages from 11/8 to 11/11:

```
Nov 8 20:21:26 (none) FsRegion[191]: Free space too badly fragmented
Nov 8 23:25:43 (none) FsRegion[191]: Free space too badly fragmented
Nov 9 01:04:47 (none) FsRegion[191]: Free space too badly fragmented
Nov 9 02:48:29 (none) FsRegion[191]: Free space too badly fragmented
Nov 9 02:59:48 (none) FsRegion[191]: Free space too badly fragmented
Nov 9 05:59:48 (none) FsRegion[191]: Free space too badly fragmented
Nov 9 18:38:33 (none) FsRegion[191]: Free space too badly fragmented
Nov 10 03:02:58 (none) TmkBrcmDevice[198]: audio write length (buf = 0x2aab193a, length 27938) not 4-byte aligned
Nov 10 03:02:58 (none) TmkBrcmDevice[198]: audio write buffer (buf = 0x2aab193a, length 27938) not 4-byte aligned
Nov 10 03:04:08 (none) TmkBrcmDevice[198]: audio write length (buf = 0x2aab2dfa, length 27938) not 4-byte aligned
Nov 10 03:04:08 (none) TmkBrcmDevice[198]: audio write buffer (buf = 0x2aab2dfa, length 27938) not 4-byte aligned
Nov 10 04:26:55 (none) policy[191]: 0x30007 from ChooseBitRateNoRetry
Nov 10 04:26:55 (none) RecordingList[191]: Err 0x30007 at line 1344
Nov 10 04:26:55 (none) RecordingList[191]: Err 0x30007 at line 1264
Nov 10 04:26:55 (none) Recorder[191]: Check rec 3004862 failed 0x30007
Nov 10 04:26:55 (none) DbUtil[191]: DbSetupUtil.C: Error in FHasSource with 0x30007
Nov 10 04:38:54 (none) policy[191]: 0x30007 from ChooseBitRateNoRetry
Nov 10 04:38:54 (none) RecordingList[191]: Err 0x30007 at line 1344
Nov 10 04:38:54 (none) RecordingList[191]: Err 0x30007 at line 1264
Nov 10 04:38:54 (none) Recorder[191]: Check rec 3004643 failed 0x30007
Nov 10 04:38:54 (none) DbUtil[191]: DbSetupUtil.C: Error in FHasSource with 0x30007
Nov 10 05:00:00 (none) policy[191]: 0x30007 from ChooseBitRateNoRetry
Nov 10 05:00:00 (none) RecordingList[191]: Err 0x30007 at line 1344
Nov 10 05:00:00 (none) RecordingList[191]: Err 0x30007 at line 1264
Nov 10 05:00:00 (none) Recorder[191]: Error checking schedule: 0x30007
Nov 10 05:00:00 (none) TvCheckScheduleTask::Run[191]: error 0x30007
Nov 10 05:07:38 (none) FsRegion[191]: Free space too badly fragmented
Nov 10 05:23:48 (none) policy[191]: 0x30007 from ChooseBitRateNoRetry
Nov 10 05:23:48 (none) RecordingList[191]: Err 0x30007 at line 1344
Nov 10 05:23:48 (none) RecordingList[191]: Err 0x30007 at line 1264
Nov 10 05:23:48 (none) Recorder[191]: Check rec 3005769 failed 0x30007
Nov 10 05:23:48 (none) DbUtil[191]: DbSetupUtil.C: Error in FHasSource with 0x30007
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) myworld[147]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e079f0 a92638 a90ec0 86f258 559204 559098 400930 e29520 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) CamManager[152]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e669dc c6cbe4 b2565c b2552c ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) CcDecoder[181]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e093ec ddef84 a3f388 
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) HDMIController[183]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e093ec ddee54 de7100 dbc840 a1d050 a1cef8 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) TvMomBrcm7020Sink[184]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e6127c e67110 e09b4c a2fa38 a3295c a3ada8 a2f208 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) ReadAheadHelper184[185]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e2efac e2ef90 
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) TvMomBrcm7020Sink[186]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddee54 de7100 dbc840 a32da8 a3ada8 a2f208 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) ReadAheadHelper186[187]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddee54 a08e4c a08c70 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[188]: (ReWork, line 1219 ())
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) Mediaswitch0[188]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread Mediaswitch0 <188> died due to signal 0
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) Mediaswitch0[188]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: 0 0 0 2147441956 0 0 18 0 147449984 2147449280 717714796 65536 0 1 0 0 0 0 18 0 9003740 0 0 0 18 0 0 18 0 ^E^P
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) Mediaswitch0[188]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal 0
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) Mediaswitch0[188]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) Mediaswitch1[189]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e093ec ddeca4 a1525c a1b720 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) TvRecorder[191]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e669dc db6448 db66e4 db6d68 daa58c daa768 daa114 daa828 d95c2c db09e4 d9972c d87904 d874e8 d862a0 daae1c da4af8 dac48c d80e90 d320dc d27b6c d28fa4 d250ac d24f48 d25000 b7a6f4 b78c98 b78948 c3eea0 c63a84 976fa8 97fec8 b938e0 b93384 b91ce8 b91bc0 b98e80 8213dc 81ffc4 81fae0 831da0 82fa74 dd3318 dd314c 821e58 8235cc dbca48 dbd410 dbd378 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) bus handler[197]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddeca4 dc0d9c dc0e84 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) ContextMgr event handler[198]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e093ec ddee54 de7100 dbc840 79b1e4 dbd378 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) tivosh[204]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c d1aa5c cfcd88 ccfebc ca7408 cd11c8 ca84a8 cf3130 cf695c c6e9a0 400778 e29520 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) tivosh[215]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c d1aa5c cfcd88 ccfebc ca7408 cd11c8 ca84a8 cf3130 cf695c c6e9a0 400778 e29520 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) PvrMain[195]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e093ec ddee54 de7100 dbc840 dbd410 dbd378 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) TvVideoManager[190]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e093ec ddee54 de7100 dbc840 dbd410 dbd378 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) TmkClipCache0[173]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddee54 de7100 ded91c 9f50d0 9fdda8 a27bcc a26bbc ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) TmkClipCache1[174]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e2efac e2ef90 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) PipeListener[146]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddeca4 db9edc ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) TmkClipCache2[175]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e093ec ddeca4 a27b74 a26bbc ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) TmkClipCache3[176]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e093ec ddeca4 a27b74 a26bbc ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) ApgManager event hdlr[142]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddee54 de7100 dbc840 dbd410 4f9c3c dbd378 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) tcphonehome[120]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddeca4 408f44 40917c 400908 e29520 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) ApgReaderThread[144]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddee54 8dfd14 8fec80 8febfc 8e7ab0 4f7f74 4f7ba4 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) TmkTaskManager-myworld[149]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e093ec ddee54 deb95c deb630 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) ApgSmartSorter[196]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e669dc c6ce90 8d7660 8d93d0 8d99cc 8de23c 8dd878 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) FsMpStream[121]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddeca4 d8d86c d8d7f8 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) Scheduler[192]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e093ec ddee54 de7100 dbc840 7b0cc8 7b0bd8 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) Prioritizer[193]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e093ec ddee54 de7100 dbc840 7f6328 7f5924 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) FsMpStream[150]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddeca4 d8d86c d8d7f8 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) mcp[109]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddeca4 814b08 814c70 4008b8 e29520 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) SrmController[182]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddee54 de7100 dbc840 a22050 a21f44 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) TmkSinkMixAud[172]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddeca4 a0a0d0 a09998 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) TmkClipCache4[177]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e093ec ddeca4 a27b74 a26bbc ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) TmkClipCache5[178]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e093ec ddeca4 a27b74 a26bbc ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:10 (none) TmkClipCache6[179]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e093ec ddeca4 a27b74 a26bbc ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) TmkClipCache7[180]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e093ec ddeca4 a27b74 a26bbc ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) PipeListener[118]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddeca4 db9edc ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) PipeListener[136]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddeca4 db9edc ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) PipeListener[141]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddeca4 db9edc ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) PipeListener[148]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddeca4 db9edc ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) CamBot[151]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddee54 de7100 dbc840 dbd410 dbd378 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) EventLog event handler[194]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e093ec ddee54 de7100 dbc840 dbd410 dbd378 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) PhoneHome event hdlr[137]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e093ec ddee54 de7100 dbc840 dbd410 dbd378 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) dbgc-mcp[145]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e6127c e67110 e09b4c da9540 da7b90 da7108 d398a0 d38fd0 d39fe0 549d1c 54af40 54aaf0 54a604 54a464 54a28c 547990 543a10 540450 52f114 52ecbc 52cde0 52e480 813cb0 812118 52d270 dbca48 52cc78 52e634 52e8c4 52eba0 4007c8 e29520 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) ApgManager[140]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: e66f0c e0947c ddeca4 500b60 50b910 500d48 4f82e0 4f75ac 4fac58 4faf6c 4007a0 e29520 
Nov 11 03:27:11 (none) ApgWriter[143]: Tmk Thread Backtrace: de22a0 de105c de42d0 bf8f20 b7a8ac b78c98 b78948 bf7a20 c66410 52a1a4 5279b8 52626c 523870 524130 523650 ded188 e09a98 
Nov 11 04:10:27 (none) FsRegion[191]: Free space too badly fragmented
Nov 11 04:50:45 (none) TmkBrcmDevice[198]: audio write length (buf = 0x2aab252e, length 36186) not 4-byte aligned
Nov 11 04:50:45 (none) TmkBrcmDevice[198]: audio write buffer (buf = 0x2aab252e, length 36186) not 4-byte aligned
Nov 11 06:08:30 (none) TmkBrcmDevice[198]: audio write length (buf = 0x2aab9736, length 6994) not 4-byte aligned
Nov 11 06:08:30 (none) TmkBrcmDevice[198]: audio write buffer (buf = 0x2aab9736, length 6994) not 4-byte aligned
Nov 11 06:53:01 (none) TmkBrcmDevice[198]: audio write length (buf = 0x2aab9ec6, length 5058) not 4-byte aligned
Nov 11 06:53:01 (none) TmkBrcmDevice[198]: audio write buffer (buf = 0x2aab9ec6, length 5058) not 4-byte aligned
```


----------



## jlobster (May 19, 2006)

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------

